# Nothing happening when posting on Android Chrome



## Nickyb1982 (May 31, 2018)

Trying to make a post but when I press the submit button it comes up sending but then remains as a draft.

I've tried posting via desktop PC now so hopefully that works.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks like it worked 

~ Glenda


----------

